# General > The Literature Network >  problem accessing site

## Miranda

Did anyone else have a problem accessing this site, last night and today. It was fine when I first visited last night but after I sent a post it just seemed to go dead and I couldn't get any pages to open. This morning when I tried, the same happened..nothing! In the end I got a message that said message timed out or something and something about not recieving data from the network. Was it the site at fault or my server? I could go anywhere else on the internet, but not here. 

Miranda

----------


## verybaddmom

yes yes yes, me too. i was actually twitching with frustration. i could surf anywhere on the net but where i wanted to be. and i was complaining to anyone who would listen too, ask ender and amuse!!

----------


## den

Me too, last night and today  :Frown:

----------


## Miranda

It was really frustrating wasnt it. Now every time I 'turn' a page and its a long time changing, I keep thinking its gonna do it again! But I'm glad I wasn't alone - although I was really cos I was sitting here unable to get there..er here..do you know what I mean.I wish I did. It must have been something to do with the site itself then, not our servers.

----------


## Koa

Me too... I tried and tried but at the end I had to give up, without having the time to post a HELP ME message here...cos it was too stuck to manage! Today seems fine, but I had huge problems yesterday and a bit the night before...

----------


## Admin

I don't know what the problem was. It was either caused by Google and MSN trying to crawl the site at the same time, or someone with a site ripper going crazy. I did ban the guy with the site ripper from the server and the problem stopped so that may have been it.

----------


## amuse

that's cool; thanks. it was a painful last couple of days.  :Wink:

----------


## Koa

It was impossible to get to the site a few hours ago (some 6 hours ago I think, around midday in my time zone, 6-9 hours earlier in the American continent), but I guess the American side of the board was asleep and didn't have time to realise... Me and faye did though. Now it's back on business I see  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Miranda

This is the first time in 24 hours that I've been able to access the site - I could go anywhere else but here. I kept getting an error message that said check the name, but everything was correct. I tried all ways but nothing worked. It had something to do with my server's cache and the literature site's server, but I'm not technically minded at all and I can't remember the exact wording..except 'frustrating!' I was beginning to think I'd never be able to get back on here again

Miranda

----------


## amuse

me too...even the literature network home page was impossible to access.

----------


## Stanislaw

stupid question what is a site ripper?

----------


## emily655321

Same.question.--"ripper"?
I.guess.I'm.just.naive;.I.assumed.Admin.was.doing. work.on.the.site...
It.was.frustrating,.but.I.thought.it.would.be.logi cal.to.choose.nighttime
to.do.any.repairs,.when.the.least.number.of.people .would.be.trying.to.get.on.

----------


## hye young

:Eek2:  16 posts, I'm already addicted. I was frustrated too yesterday my time.

----------


## Miranda

I would like to know what a 'site ripper' is too.If it were Admin doing work on the site, it would be a good idea to let us know then we could stop trying to access the site and tearing our hair out for the time we knew it was gonna be off.You were lucky Emily if you were only missing a few hours at night..I couldn't access the site for over 24 hours which was really 'head doing'. I guess this site, is rather addictive!!

----------


## verybaddmom

i was also unable to access the site for more than a day, it didnt seem to matter if it were day or night, or the forums or the lit network itself...nothing worked. there was all sorts of different error messages that i got with IE and with Firefox, it just said the site didnt exist or the page was empty. i dont know what was happening, but i know i didnt like it at all. i dont actually know what it is about this site, but i get very distressed not being able to get on here at all, even just to browse old stuff. please let us know what is happening here, admin...or stop putting cocaine in the cookies. we are far too addicted to be deprived for any length of time like that.

----------


## Stanislaw

:FRlol:  goodone mom!

Now one little question about the er, site ripper, what is it!

Yup I am ignorant of a great many things.

----------


## Admin

A site ripper is often benignly called an offline browser the same way a trojan horse is called a remote administration tool.

It basically completely downloads an entire site to either another server or someone's PC. This site has probably around 30,000 pages of content and trying to download all of them quickly puts a serious strain on the server.

----------


## verybaddmom

well, who knew? thanks for the info admin. i just wanted to say, also, thank you thank you thank you. i have no idea what is involved in maintaining a site such as this, but i can only imagine it is quite labor intensive. we all love what you have done here, and i think i speak for all (or at least most) of us when i say that this is one of the coziest and safest havens for all of us to come when we need such a place. i dont know what you have done here, but somehow you have found just the right formula for putting people together and attracting just the right folks to add in. well done. 
if there were a bouquet of flowers emoticon, i would humbly give it to you. instead i give you my sincere thanks again.

----------


## emily655321

> A site ripper is often benignly called an offline browser the same way a trojan horse is called a remote administration tool.


LMAO  :FRlol:  Never heard that one before. How sleazy.



> i just wanted to say, also, thank you thank you thank you. i have no idea what is involved in maintaining a site such as this, but i can only imagine it is quite labor intensive. we all love what you have done here, and i think i speak for all (or at least most) of us when i say that this is one of the coziest and safest havens for all of us to come when we need such a place. i dont know what you have done here, but somehow you have found just the right formula for putting people together and attracting just the right folks to add in. well done. 
> if there were a bouquet of flowers emoticon, i would humbly give it to you. instead i give you my sincere thanks again.


Hear,hear!  :Biggrin:   :Cool:

----------


## emily655321

> This site has probably around 30,000 pages of content and trying to download all of them quickly puts a serious strain on the server.


I have an idea...
Why not create another site for just the really, really old posts? "Lit Forum Archives.com" or something, and have a link to it for the like five people a month who want to read old ramblings from 2002. Then even if someone rips this site it wouldn't block so many other people from getting on. And if they wanted to steal the archives for some silly reason, no one else would be trying to view them anyway. 

Eh? Eh?  :Nod: 

Just a thought.

----------


## Stanislaw

I think admin would then have to buy more domain space?

It is a good idea, but it would be alot of work to set up I think, and maintain.

----------


## Koa

There wasn't so much rambling so long ago, methinks... Then we arrived...  :Wink: 
We are really a bunch of addicts! I feared I was the only one...

Btw, now posting is slow...poor impatient me  :Wink:  (effects of addiction)

----------


## subterranean

well this is a forum with many nosiy people around  :Biggrin:  so no worries KOA

----------


## Admin

Not that simple. I would need another server, and if I was going to get another server I would just put this entire site on it and nothing else. This site could really use a new server, but moving a site and setting up a new server is alot of work and fairly expensive.

----------


## emily655321

Ahh, I see. I thought that might be problematic. Well, next time just give us the personal info of the "offline browser" and we'll make his life a living hell!  :Biggrin:  (Spam-ically speaking.)

Nobody messes with this forum! We're ready and waiting to do your dirty, ripper-bashing work, Chris.  :Banana:

----------


## Stanislaw

Revenge is a dish best served cold! -Klingon Proverb

I say, that's a swell idea em!

----------


## subterranean

> Not that simple. I would need another server, and if I was going to get another server I would just put this entire site on it and nothing else. This site could really use a new server, but moving a site and setting up a new server is alot of work and fairly expensive.


Maybe we need "supporting members" means members who are willing to pay a little amount of money (it works for the Pink Floyd fan network forum). But of course supporting members must have more advantages than free members, like no more pop ups or something else.

----------

